# Internet Connection keeps disconnecting and reconnecting



## ven164 (Oct 1, 2009)

Ok so I just switched from Comcast to Verizon Fios and now my connection disconnects and reconnects about 20 times a half hour. This used to happen before on Comcast when I had gotten my hard drive reformatted by Gateway. We fixed the problem by going to the properties of the Internet Protocol on my wireless connection and typing in the IP Address and DNS Server instead of having it automatically find it. This worked. But now it's not solving the problem. Any ideas? Let me know what information you need from me! Thanks in advance!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Please supply the following info, *exact make and models* of the equipment please.

Make *and* exact model and hardware version of the router.
Make *and* exact model and hardware version of any other network equipment, like a repeater, a booster, hi-gain antenna, etc.
_Model numbers can usually be obtained from the label on the device._
If wireless, encryption used, (none, WEP, WPA, or WPA2)
Version and patch level of Windows on all affected machines, i.e. XP (Home or Pro), SP1-SP2-SP3, Vista (Home, Business, Ultimate), etc.





Please give an exact description of your problem symptoms, *including the exact text of any error messages.*




If you're using a wireless connection, have you tried a direct connection with a cable to see if that changes the symptoms? 
For wireless issues, have you disabled all encryption on the router to see if you can connect that way? 
For wireless laptops, have you made SURE the wireless switch is on?
For wired connection issues, have you booted in *Safe Mode with Networking* to see if that changes the symptoms?
Have you connected directly to the broadband modem to see if this is a router or modem/ISP issue?
If there are other computers on the same network, are they experiencing the same issue, or do they function normally?




On any affected computer, I'd also like to see this:

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (*COMMAND* for W98/WME) to open a command prompt:

Type the following commands on separate lines, following each one with the *Enter* key:

PING 74.125.45.100

PING yahoo.com

NBTSTAT -n

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## ven164 (Oct 1, 2009)

Alright, thanks for responding!

my router is an Actiontec MI424-WR REV. E
and it uses WEP encryption

I have not tried a direct connection, I'll need to ask my dad to see if he has a cable to connect with.
I have no clue how to disable encryption
yes my wireless switch is on
No I haven't connected directly to the broadband modem
and no the other computers on the network are not having the same problem.

It doesn't seem to be disconnecting as much as usual tonight for some reason...it's still doing it, but just not as often as say this afternoon. There are no error messages, it's just a simple disconnect, reconnecting, reconnected. It's usually all of like a 10 second process of events...but it's getting annoying when I'm trying to do things and constantly having to wait to connect again to load something.



Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>PING 74.125.45.100

Pinging 74.125.45.100 with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=38ms TTL=48
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=48
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=39ms TTL=48
Reply from 74.125.45.100: bytes=32 time=40ms TTL=48

Ping statistics for 74.125.45.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 38ms, Maximum = 40ms, Average = 39ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [209.191.93.53] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=61ms TTL=50
Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=60ms TTL=50
Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=62ms TTL=50
Reply from 209.191.93.53: bytes=32 time=60ms TTL=50

Ping statistics for 209.191.93.53:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 60ms, Maximum = 62ms, Average = 60ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>NBTSTAT -n

Wireless Network Connection 2:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.11] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
JEFFSLAPTOP <00> UNIQUE Registered
JEFFSLAPTOP <20> UNIQUE Registered
VENHOME <00> GROUP Registered
VENHOME <1E> GROUP Registered

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : JeffsLaptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network
Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-CE-93-83-1B
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.11
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, November 03, 2009 11:42:51
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, November 04, 2009 11:42:5
1 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Owner>


----------



## xylon89del (Nov 4, 2009)

from wat u said, all computers in the network havin the same problem..this means shudnt be ur computer problem...
it scoped down our problem...
now, it only could be the router problem or the ISP side...
may be u shud borrow a router from ur frens , and replace it with ur own and see..
if the problem persists, then it is definitely the ISP side..
if not, then it may be ur router wrong configuration, or spoilt ady..


----------



## ven164 (Oct 1, 2009)

no...none of the other computers on the network have the problem..just my laptop


----------



## xylon89del (Nov 4, 2009)

oic..then, is ur computer problem ady lor...
u try use cable and see..it is alwex a good way to troubleshoot with cable..coz it needs the least configuration compared to wireless..

and try check ur computer configuration whether same with other computers...if all the same,then it could be ur wireless adapter spoilt ady..
u can borrow USB wireless adapter from others to check if it is ur wireless adapter problem..


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd change channels on the wireless router, and as I mentioned previously, testing with a wired connection is another avenue of diagnosing this issue.


----------



## ven164 (Oct 1, 2009)

well I brought my laptop to work today and tried direct connecting and it didn't work...so hopefully that tells you something.

also how do you change channels?


----------



## xylon89del (Nov 4, 2009)

u mean after using cable, ur laptop still keep on disconnect and reconnect?


----------



## ven164 (Oct 1, 2009)

no...it just didn't connect...last time I brought it to work...I plugged in the cable and McAfee said you are connected to a new connection, do you trust it...I said yes and it was connected and working...none of that happened this time.


----------



## xylon89del (Nov 4, 2009)

make sure u didnt set the static ip...


----------

